# Possible trade talk with the Bobcats



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

link



> The Cats want youth and they will find it in a trade discussion with the Suns. Knight is losing his welcome and fast, but in Phoenix he would back the leagues MVP in Steve Nash. Marcus Banks isn’t being played and that remains a mystery because last season he was starting for the Minnesota Timberwolves.
> 
> Banks is explosive and he’d like the opportunity to play. On this team that opportunity will come as a backup with plenty of touches. Felton and Banks would make a nice backcourt and a young one at that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Trade talk with the Bobcats*

Ely isnt worth a first round pick, James Jones just sucks, get him traded we might see more of Jumaine and Jalen.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Trade talk with the Bobcats*

^ Yeah, I want to see what Jumaine can do for us.

James only gives us defense, and his confidence is shot, 95% of the time.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I think what we need is another 3 point shooter, I know James isn't producing right now but when/if he finds his stroke hes great for the team. I really dont think we need a trade right now. Our team is clicking perfect and I dont have stats on the rebounds, but I'm pretty sure we aren't getting killed on the boards. I'm fine with Amare/Diaw/KT/Marion as a frontcourt.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai said:


> I think what we need is another 3 point shooter, I know James isn't producing right now but when/if he finds his stroke hes great for the team. I really dont think we need a trade right now. Our team is clicking perfect and I dont have stats on the rebounds, but I'm pretty sure we aren't getting killed on the boards. I'm fine with Amare/Diaw/KT/Marion as a frontcourt.



Yeah, we're only getting out rebounded by 2 this yr. 41-43.

Which we got outrebounded today also by 2, but got more rebounds than normal.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, we're only getting out rebounded by 2 this yr. 41-43.
> 
> Which we got outrebounded today also by 2, but got more rebounds than normal.


Yeah you know what we need? Blocks...you know whos name comes to mind??? Steven Hunter *cough cough* :clap2:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai said:


> Yeah you know what we need? Blocks...you know whos name comes to mind??? Steven Hunter *cough cough* :clap2:


lol

:banghead:


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> lol
> 
> :banghead:


my sentiments exactly.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol, yeah, but there is also more to it.

I've been known to call Steven Hunter a piece of **** for the longest time


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

don't hate on steven hunter. dude's much better than pat burke and sean marks combined! heck, i'd take lampe before pat burke!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

dru_jones said:


> don't hate on steven hunter. dude's much better than pat burke and sean marks combined! heck, i'd take lampe before pat burke!



Blasphemy. Pat is God around here. 

Pat is 3 letters. God is 3 letters.

Steve Hunter is 11 letters. Piece of **** is 11 letters. Coincidences? I think not! :biggrin:

And Pat is a lot cheaper too. No way were the Suns gonna pay the contract Hunter got. Sixers even tried to trade him, but he was injured so NO sent him back.


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Blasphemy. Pat is God around here.
> 
> Pat is 3 letters. God is 3 letters.
> 
> ...


i give up in the face of fanaticism! haha! 

i pray to pat for an NBA championship. or two!


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Blasphemy. Pat is God around here.
> 
> Pat is 3 letters. God is 3 letters.
> 
> ...


LOL! :lol:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Why possibly destroy chemistry with a trade? This team is rolling, I don't see the point in changing anything.

I guess it would be a financial move by the Suns....what's Brevin making these days?


----------

